# هندسة القوي الميكانيكية ........؟؟



## م/محترف (17 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ,,,
أود أن أعرف رايكم في قسم هندسة القوي الميكانيكية ومن حيث الدراسة والمواد التي تدرس بها و مجالات الشغل فيها , وأيضا انا محتار بين هندسة القوي الميكانيكية
و هندسة ميكانيكا طيران و ما الفرق بينهما !
فأيهما التحق به ومن الأفضل خصوصا ان المجالين محببين لي .
الرجاء الأهتمام و أنا واثق بانه لا يوجد أحد يمكن أن يجييب عن هذه التساؤلات غيركم .
ولكم الجزيل من الشكر .


----------



## العرندس (17 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالنسبة لهندسة القوى الميكانيكية .. 

ستدرس .. 

الديناميكا الحرارية Thermodynamics 

ميكانيكا الموائع Fluid Mechanics 

نظرية الماكينات Theory of Machines 

الرسم الهندسي .. الميكانيكي Mechanical Engineering drawings 

بالتفصيل .. 

المضخات Pumps 

الضواغط Compressors

محركات الاحتراق الداخلي والخارجي External & Internal Combustion Engine

إبتداءا بمحركات السيارات .. وإنتهاء بالتربينات الغازية للطيارات .. 

المراجل ( الغلايات ) Boilers 

بالإضافة إلى بعض المواد العلمية .. الرياضيات - الفيزياء 

ملاحظة : - قد أكون نسيت بعض المواد .. 

بالنسبة لمجالات العمل .. فهي كثيرة للغاية .. 

إبتداءا بمحطات القوى ( الطاقة ) - وإنتهاءا بأي شركة أو وزارة يوجد بها

معدات ميكانيكية .. 

كذلك يمكنك العمل في فندق !!

حيث تشرف على صيانة الغلاية الموجودة في الفندق أو المضخات الموجودة به !! 

منضما إلى شركة صيانة بالطبع !!

المجالات واسعة .. كما قلت لك !!

بالنسبة لهندسة ميكانيكا طيران 

توجه بسؤالك إلى قسم هندسة الطيران .. للأخ جاسر .. مثلا 

وبما أن القسمين محببين لك .. فلك الأمر أولا وأخيرا 

وأنا أفضل .. قسم هندسة القوى الميكانيكية ..


----------



## م/محترف (17 سبتمبر 2006)

أنا شاكر لك جدا جدا لاهتمامك وردك السريع الكافي .
و جزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## جاسر (17 سبتمبر 2006)

<P>السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,</P>
<P> </P>
<P>إذا كان لديك ميول للاثنين ...</P>
<P> </P>
<P>فأنا كذلك أفضل هندسة القوى الميكانيكية ....</P>
<P> </P>
<P>عموماً خلال دراستك وقبل التخصص ستتعرف على التخصصين أكثر</P>
<P> </P>
<P>فإذا وجدت نفسك بارع في الفيزياء والفلويد ميكانيك فستكون </P>
<P> </P>
<P>ممتاز في الطيران إن شاءالله ....</P>
<P> </P>
<P>وإذا وجدت نفسك متمكن من الثرمودينامكس فغالباً ستكون</P>
<P>متمكن من الهندسة الحرارية إن شاءالله .....</P>
<P> </P>
<P>وممكن تعمل في أي المجالين مهما اختلف التخصص هذا يعتمد</P>
<P>على الوضع الوظيفي في بلدك .....</P>
<P> </P>
<P>وبالمناسبة أنا درست هندسة طيران ولم أعمل في هذا المجال سوى سنة تقريبا ثم تركت العمل لظروف - المكان - والان أعمل في مجال انتاج</P>
<P>الطاقة وتحلية المياة <A href="http://www.swcc.gov.sa" target=_blank>www.swcc.gov.sa</A></P>
<P>ولم أجد أي صعوبة ولله الحمد .....</P>
<P> </P>
<P>بالتوفيق <IMG class=inlineimg title=Smilie alt="" src="images/smilies/smile.gif" border=0 smilieid="1"></P>


----------



## جاسر (17 سبتمبر 2006)

أتمنى أنك تستطيع القراءة


----------



## م/محترف (18 سبتمبر 2006)

أنا لا أعرف كيف أشكركم علي اهتمامكم بالموضوع والرد الوافي عليه .
فأنا اشكرك جداجدا يا بشمهندس جاسر و أيضا البشمهندس العرندس .
وجزاكما الله كل خير 

وبالتوفيق دائما .


----------



## العرندس (18 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياك الله أخي المهندس المحترف .. وأرجو أن تكون اسما على مسمى 

وأن يكون لك من لقبك .. النصيب الأوفر والأكبر

وفقك الله وزادك علما فوق علمك .. ولك مني أطيب المنى والتحيات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## islamo (18 سبتمبر 2006)

vgjjhfjhfjfgfjfjgfjgfjfjhgfhgfhg


----------



## rageh (18 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم جميعا احب اوضح لأخي م/محترف

إنك ستتعرض اثناء دراستك للهندسه الميكانيكيه لعالم الطيران

هتدرس jet engine في كورس التربينات

وهتدرس كورس gas dynamic 

تقبل تحياتي اخوك راجح


----------



## eng_hazem123 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

[frame="1 50"]بارك الله فيكم [/frame]


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 سبتمبر 2006)

المهم اطلب الدعاء علشان انت داخل معتقل الدراسه الصعبة . والله يوافقك فى الدراسه


----------



## خالد الفزاني (23 سبتمبر 2010)

الافضل ان تدرس هندسة القوى الميكانيكية


----------



## قوى ميكانيكية (6 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الى مهندسو القوى انا طالب سنة اولى احتاج لكتب في الر1 و2 و 3 و الف 2 و اريد ان اعرف كيف ادرس لمن يريد مساعدتي في ذلك
[email protected]


----------



## كرم الحمداني (6 فبراير 2011)

من الاقسام الجميلة جدا


----------

